# Paranoid Newbie



## CountyBoy (Feb 3, 2013)

So I have a small grow. Today I purchased some growing and storage supplies, under six items, from our local big box retail store. The items could be considered suspicious when purchased together. What's the odds of the female white middle aged manager reporting me to the authorities?


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 3, 2013)

You paid in cash? Then absolutely none.


----------



## CountyBoy (Feb 3, 2013)

What if it was on a CC? What could they do?


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 3, 2013)

CountyBoy said:


> What if it was on a CC? What could they do?


 Honestly you are worrying WAY too much. If you were really that paranoid I assumed you wouldn't put it on a CC and just tried to comfort you with that reply. That lady who checked you out forgot about you and what you bought before you go out of the store. She see hundreds of your purchases each week. Relax and smoke a bowl, you will forget all about it!


----------



## cedders (Feb 3, 2013)

CountyBoy said:


> What if it was on a CC? What could they do?


I you are so concern pay cash only mate!! why paying by CC if you are scared that peoples can report you or been tracked down? as someone said the women forgot you before you left the store.....


----------



## CountyBoy (Feb 3, 2013)

BleedsGreen, I agree, I'm being very paranoid. The store was really busy today and I could sense her anxiety. I think that's what made me paranoid. She probably did think that my purchase was a little weird. Which gets me thinking about what she could potential do. Are purchases considered private? Would she be breaking a law for reporting my purchases and giving my name? I know most retail companies don't like their employees accusing customers of anything. That's a huge liability. Accuse the wrong person and that's a lot of money wrapped up in legal fees and PR damage control. Do retail companies train their employees to report suspicious purchases? Personally I doubt it. Do 99% of employee's care what someone else that they don't know is potentially doing? No.

What about Brick and Mortar grow stores? Do they report people? What percent of customers are growing Cannabis vs. other crops? I know this isn't a new topic but I've haven't read any unearthing opinions about the subject.


----------



## Squatch (Feb 3, 2013)

The authorities are WAY too busy with all the other shit going on in this world to take the word of a Home Depot cashier...that YOU bought a bunch of stuff that could be percieved as supplies to grow marajuana. You're not that important...and I dont mean that in a mean way...but you aren't...neither am I or 99 percent of people on this site. Unless your growing 25 plants out of your apartment and selling out your door by the pound...relax. They dont have the finances or the manpower to worry about you and me...they just dont. Their are much bigger fish to fry =)...keep it simple and keep it to yourself...and you will never need to worry...good luck...


----------



## cedders (Feb 3, 2013)

CountyBoy said:


> What about Brick and Mortar grow stores? Do they report people? What percent of customers are growing Cannabis vs. other crops? I know this isn't a new topic but I've haven't read any unearthing opinions about the subject.


Mate we are their bread and butter, if they report their customer they'll be out of business in no time!!! I'd say that 99% of peoples that go there grow weed, your normal gardener go to the gardening centre not hydro/grow shop....do you know a lot of guys willing to invest £650 to £1000 to grow 10 plants of tomatoes or basil?? stop being to paranoid and enjoy growing mate


----------



## tibberous (Feb 3, 2013)

I ordered 15 boxes of 20 nitrous oxide cylinders and 2 metal things that break them open - I don't think they care you bought a timer at the same time you bought dirt.


----------



## Amysd (Feb 3, 2013)

NONE if you were that large or a concern you would not be purchasing lights at HD


----------



## nick88 (Feb 3, 2013)

If your that paranoid now, i cant wait to see you about a wk or 2 before harvest.. thats when the real paranoia sets in..


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

CountyBoy said:


> So I have a small grow. Today I purchased some growing and storage supplies, under six items, from our local big box retail store. The items could be considered suspicious when purchased together. What's the odds of the female white middle aged manager reporting me to the authorities?


I already have your IP address narrowed down. Would you like me to tell you where you're at?

Consider everything suspicious.


----------



## GOD HERE (Feb 3, 2013)

CountyBoy said:


> BleedsGreen, I agree, I'm being very paranoid. The store was really busy today and I could sense her anxiety. I think that's what made me paranoid. She probably did think that my purchase was a little weird. Which gets me thinking about what she could potential do. Are purchases considered private? Would she be breaking a law for reporting my purchases and giving my name? I know most retail companies don't like their employees accusing customers of anything. That's a huge liability. Accuse the wrong person and that's a lot of money wrapped up in legal fees and PR damage control. Do retail companies train their employees to report suspicious purchases? Personally I doubt it. Do 99% of employee's care what someone else that they don't know is potentially doing? No.
> 
> What about Brick and Mortar grow stores? Do they report people? What percent of customers are growing Cannabis vs. other crops? I know this isn't a new topic but I've haven't read any unearthing opinions about the subject.


Just chill out the fuck out dude. I went in to ace hardware the other day and just told the lady "Look I'm growing pot, do you have any sticks to prop them up?". She just smiled, took me to the aisle, and asked if I could bring back a sample.


----------



## CountyBoy (Feb 4, 2013)

We all try to cover our tracks as best as possible but luck also plays part of not getting caught. Every situation can't be controlled and we all will slip-up eventually. 

Do most of you purchase online or local?

For the people that purchase online; Aren't you worried about CC records and IP tracking?


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;InJHDLNCRzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InJHDLNCRzc[/video]


----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 4, 2013)

CountyBoy said:


> So I have a small grow. Today I purchased some growing and storage supplies, under six items, from our local big box retail store. The items could be considered suspicious when purchased together. What's the odds of the female white middle aged manager reporting me to the authorities?


What the hell is the matter with you? Are you on those bath salts or something? Or is the town you're from so small that buying stuff counts in the crime report?


----------



## CountyBoy (Feb 5, 2013)

@hottrodharley, Your profile pic fits your response. Why don't you get off your high horse? If you want to be part of the conversation and contribute with a response that warrants a response than do so, otherwise don't Troll. Over 5000 posts and that's the quality of your input? I'm just trying to get dialogue started. Thanks to those that have given valid responses, I do appreciate it.

Thanks for the video link Heisenberg, I'm going to watch it.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

CountyBoy said:


> @hottrodharley, Your profile pic fits your response. Why don't you get off your high horse? If you want to be part of the conversation and contribute with a response that warrants a response than do so, otherwise don't Troll. Over 5000 posts and that's the quality of your input? I'm just trying to get dialogue started. Thanks to those that have given valid responses, I do appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks for the video link Heisenberg, I'm going to watch it.


5 posts and you've read all 5,000 of his?

I think not. Do your homework. Harley is solid and you're barking up the wrong tree buddy.


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

relax people this is introduce yourself dont run people off the website. keep your comments to yourself, if your comment isnt hello welcome to riu dont post! ^_^


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello welcome to RIU don't post!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 6, 2013)

Unless you just dropped a few grand on growing materials at home depot then dont worry about it as they cater to home gardners.


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Feb 6, 2013)

CountyBoy said:


> BleedsGreen, I agree, I'm being very paranoid. The store was really busy today and I could sense her anxiety. I think that's what made me paranoid. She probably did think that my purchase was a little weird. Which gets me thinking about what she could potential do. Are purchases considered private? Would she be breaking a law for reporting my purchases and giving my name? I know most retail companies don't like their employees accusing customers of anything. That's a huge liability. Accuse the wrong person and that's a lot of money wrapped up in legal fees and PR damage control. Do retail companies train their employees to report suspicious purchases? Personally I doubt it. Do 99% of employee's care what someone else that they don't know is potentially doing? No.
> 
> What about Brick and Mortar grow stores? Do they report people? What percent of customers are growing Cannabis vs. other crops? I know this isn't a new topic but I've haven't read any unearthing opinions about the subject.


Believe it or not the cops set up a camera at the hydro store a few counties away from me. Took pics of license plates, checked out power bills and busted people. I'll have to find the article, if i'm not mistaken all charges where dropped on the guys they did arrest, and the cops where all fired. They where so gung-ho one of them dressed as a meter reader, they also went into a neighbors yard and spied on the guy. All without warrents.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

Blowin' Smoke said:


> Believe it or not the cops set up a camera at the hydro store a few counties away from me. Took pics of license plates, checked out power bills and busted people. I'll have to find the article, if i'm not mistaken all charges where dropped on the guys they did arrest, and the cops where all fired. They where so gung-ho one of them dressed as a meter reader, they also went into a neighbors yard and spied on the guy. All without warrents.


The legal term is "pretextual" I believe.


----------



## CountyBoy (Feb 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> 5 posts and you've read all 5,000 of his?
> 
> I think not. Do your homework. Harley is solid and you're barking up the wrong tree buddy.


I never said I read all his posts. Did you even read one of my five? RIU has some of the most unwelcoming members. You really think my original posts warrants smart ass comments? Shouldn't this forum be a community and about helping newer growers out? When members with over 3k posts only offer smart ass commentary it makes me wonder how many of their posts have and substance.

Krondizzel all of your comments in my post are smart ass. I see why people are going to other forums for information.

Jesus Chris Krondizzel... you average 38 posts a day. hahaha... I thought HotRodHarley averge post count was outrageous @22 posts a day.


----------



## CountyBoy (Feb 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> relax people this is introduce yourself dont run people off the website. keep your comments to yourself, if your comment isn't hello welcome to riu dont post! ^_^


Thanks sunni... glad to see a couple welcoming senior members on this site.

Forums just drive me crazy. People just want to Troll and add dumbass comments. I don't understand why people can't stay on topic and post useful information. There's a lot of good information on these grow sites but it's diluted with useless comments from people trying to pad their post count. I've read on other forums about the rudeness of members on this site. I see what they mean.


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

CountyBoy said:


> Thanks sunni... glad to see a couple welcoming senior members on this site.
> 
> Forums just drive me crazy. People just want to Troll and add dumbass comments. I don't understand why people can't stay on topic and post useful information. There's a lot of good information on these grow sites but it's diluted with useless comments from people trying to pad their post count. I've read on other forums about the rudeness of members on this site. I see what they mean.


I hate to break it to you but its like that everywhere and people here will tell you how other sites are crappier then here its the way the world works, 
someone will always give their bad experiences and tell 12 people rather then tell the 1-2 people about their good experiences.


----------



## StephanieAk (Feb 6, 2013)

LOL He'll find out soon enough. Sunni is probably the only one here who won't break your balls.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> LOL He'll find out soon enough. Sunni is probably the only one here who won't break your balls.


Sunni will only bark at you if you really give her a reason to. She will put her foot down. I can vouch for that. She probably wants to reach through the screen and slap me on a daily basis but.. I think we have gotten better and more used to each other so her and I are getting along these days... 'Least I think so?

You just have to remember though, there are a lot of different people and personalities on this site. This site is worldwide from Australia to the UK to the US to Canada. You simply have to be used to different personalities here.


----------



## CountyBoy (Feb 6, 2013)

It's all good. I'm just throwing punches back. I've been hit on the jaw enough times to know how to take a hit. Honestly the smart ass comments don't bother me. It's that I was trying to start a conversation that I was hoping would turn into something useful.

*Back to the topic.* We all slip up eventually. It's probably more common to slip up at the beginning stages when your green and later stages when you're relaxed. 

Security should be #1 on everyone's list. This topic has been talked about 100x before but it's the same thing over and over and over. Don't take your car to the grow shop. Don't use your credit card or mailing address. Contain scent. Be smart about discarding trash. Don't tell anyone.

Here's two that some people may overlook. Don't sell to drunks or druggies. They'll be the first to be put in a situation to exchange their freedom for yours. Don't give away bud. Who in the fuck does that? Someone that grows their own shit, that's who.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

CountyBoy said:


> It's all good. I'm just throwing punches back.


Good. Welcome to RIU County.


----------



## StephanieAk (Feb 6, 2013)

CountyBoy said:


> It's all good. I'm just throwing punches back. I've been hit on the jaw enough times to know how to take a hit. Honestly the smart ass comments don't bother me. It's that I was trying to start a conversation that I was hoping would turn into something useful.
> 
> *Back to the topic.* We all slip up eventually. It's probably more common to slip up at the beginning stages when your green and later stages when you're relaxed.
> 
> ...


It's not smart ass comments its constructive criticism. LOL


----------



## dgthumb (Feb 7, 2013)

If you're buying from a local store, pay cash. Even if you use a CC to get grow supplies, just buy some flower or veggie seeds what's a another buck or two. So even "IF" they really got into a fuss over a purchase, and said you bought this, you're a pot grower. The fact veggie seeds are there would put 'reasonable doubt' into any jury. 

"Sir, you boughtt 10 flower bots, lights, soil, nutrients, that's a lot for home use, your bill is gone up, you look suspicious" 
"Yes, but I also bought tomatoes, cucumbers, peppers etc... home made veggies are cleaner and safer then store bought "

Remember, any legally store bought item has a legal purpose. Even if someone doesn't use it for that purpose, only that person knows. Other people will only know what you tell them, show them. 

Besides, there's bigger fish for them to fry. Just don't make it easy on them by putting your trimmings in the trash....


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 7, 2013)

Dont worry about the strokes who just like to post smartass remarks. Pretty much the people who seemed to join after 2010 really aren't the best folks of course with exceptions. The older original members here had this as a really good friendly site but as with our society the forum has sufferd with the influx of dipshits and idiots. If ever in need just ask any of the older members here well of those who havent left for better grounds lol


----------

